# My sweet Candy is going over the Rainbow today



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You've been blessed with more years of Golden love than most, but I know it's no consolation when you are saying goodbye to your bestest friend. Sleep softly Candy, when you wake up you'll be pain free and able to run like the wind. 

Hugs to you at this sad time...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry that is is Candy's time to cross the rainbow bridge. She is a lovely girl and so sweet.

You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry my heart sank when i saw the post i was hoping its wasn't the sweet 16 year old girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Candy*

I am so sorry you have to make this decision, but I know you will do what is best for Candy, because you love her.
You will see Candy at the Rainbow Bridge.
You and Candy are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Nancy.... what a wonderful 16 years, but even then it's not enough. Godspeed sweet sweet Candy.... what a joy you've been and you will be forever remembered by so many. Big hugs to you... as you said, she'll forever be in your heart.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you!!! What a gift, 15 years with a golden! Candy and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so sorry that you have to say "see ya later" to your girl. I can tell how much you love her and I do know (as many here do) how your heart is hurting today. I understand how hard this is and how your life will never ever be the same - just as it changed when she padded into your life.

She'll never be far from you and there will be a time when you'll smile at some of the goofy antics instead of crying. I'm waiting for that time as well. Let yourself grieve and don't let anyone tell you that "by now you should be over this". I'm not sure how anyone expects you to "get over" saying bye bye to your baby. Life just changes and is different. But, you never ever get "over it". 

I'm sorry for this sad day but she will be young again with no more aches and pains. Duke is there to greet here and many others here. She'll be having a great time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you have had to make the hardest decision of all. Candy has had a wonderful long life and this is the kindest thing you can do for her at this time. She will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to learn this. Although 16 yrs is a great age it's also a huge chunk of your life spent with your best friend. The void is enormous! I know, as I had 15 wonderful yrs with my Meg. The only consolation was, I knew she had a wonderful life and that unfortunately she couldn't stay for ever. Far better that than to have lost her too soon but oh so difficult to say goodbye. We should try to celebrate that they lived and feel grateful that we were so blessed to have them in our lives for so long. Sure doesn't stop us missing them though. My thoughts go out to you at this time and know your special girl understands. I find this verse always helps me and i had it printed on her photo which I take everywhere.

_Although we may not be together 
In the way we used to be
We are still connected 
By a cord no eye can see
Whenever you need to find me 
We are never far apart
If you look beyond the rainbow
And listen with your heart.
_


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Fifteen years sure is a blessing, but it certainly doesn't make the loss hurt any less. 
My thoughts and prayers will be with you today.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this and can feel how hard this must be. Godspeed Candy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry you are facing this today. It is always the hardest decision we have to make and somehow while we know our goldies had a great life, it is never long enough. My heart goes out to you.

Sweet Candy, go in love to the bridge to run freely and be young in body as well as heart.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We never have enough time with our precious pets, I know how you feel today.
I will keep you in my prayers.
God Speed Candy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so very very sorry. What a heartbreak.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry! My girls, Belle and Lady will be there to meet her and frolic with her. May your many loving memories eventually fill the giant hole in your heart, helping you smile again!
HUGS!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. Godspeed, Candy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Candy*

God Bless you, that you and Candy have been together for 15 years.
I know it is never long enough. The two dogs Ken and I had to put to sleep were 11 and 11 1/2.

You are in my prayers.

Godspeed, Candy!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Godspeed sweet Candy. You will be met by so many wonderful kids up there where you can play and run again. 

My condolences to you and your family. She had a long life but it is never long enough. Hugs to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Candy, age is always irrelevant when we lose them because it doesn't hurt any less.

Candy will now be running free again, and nothing will ever cause her discomfort or pain.

Run free sweet girl and sleep softly


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

My heart just aches for you! I know it feels as though your entire world has been turned upside down. The emptiness you will have will seem unbearable at times, and you'll wonder if you will ever get through the pain of missing her. But I pray that you will be soon able to turn those tears of sadness and longing into wonderful memories of the special life you shared with Candy. 

I'm sure you loved your girl to the fullest, and she adored without end. You both gave each other the greatest gift of all.....unconditional love! Candy will be whole and healthy again, and her spirit eagerly awaits yours.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are having to say goodbye to your beloved friend . . .


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you and Candy much support and strength today. Run free of pain Candy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sending you warm and healing thoughts on this terrible day, and wishing Candy a peaceful passage, surrounded by those she most loves.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed Candy, what a wonderful life you have had. Healing thoughts for you, this has to be so difficult.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Bless you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sad for you today. Candy led an amazing life, gave you lots of love and affection, and provided inspiration for those of us who wish we could have our golden fur babies so long. Godspeed Candy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry this day has come. I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain, but only time can do that. Good bye sweet girl, you were loved by many. Take care.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your Candy girl! We were all so excited when she was turning 16! And you are very blessed to have shared her life so long but I know that makes no difference in your grief. My heart aches for you today.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know Candy is now running free and in no pain!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Candy. May your memories help to heal some of your pain. When you think of her, think of all the happy times and her running playing at the bridge with all of our pups. Run free Sweet Candy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Godspeed Candy


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Candy and I are so blesed to have found this wonderful site..my many thanks for all your prayers. It mean alot to me...I'm with Candy now until we leave for the vet. I can feel her good-byes with her warmth kisses,and wet nose and loving heart.. I'll share more later
with all my love Candy and Nancy


----------



## Keri Kuch (Feb 21, 2010)

You and Candy are in my thoughts and prayers...so sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

cangolden said:


> Candy and I are so blesed to have found this wonderful site..my many thanks for all your prayers. It mean alot to me...I'm with Candy now until we leave for the vet. I can feel her good-byes with her warmth kisses,and wet nose and loving heart.. I'll share more later
> with all my love Candy and Nancy


I am so sorry this day has come. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers.
Your love for each other is wonderful and will continue to be so. I just wish she could continue to share it in person.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers and tears coming your way. 

I paraphrased a quote i heard recently

THEIR PAWPRINTS NEVER FADE FROM THE LIVES THEY'VE TOUCHED.

and she has touched yours and other's lives.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Candy is playing and running with all of our rainbow bridge loved ones..I'm so glad I was there for her last breath..she looked peaceful.
She'll be in my heart forever, and I was blessed to have her in my life..She taught me so much.
I'll be on this forum forever...all of you have really helped me through this difficult time. Candy's body is gone ,but her spirit will live within me forever.
love candy's mom Nancy


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Many hugs Nancy. Letting go is never easy but you can at least know her last moments here on earth were with the ones she loved the most. She crossed over knowing your love, taking a piece of your heart, BUT she also left a piece of her heart with you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

cangolden said:


> Candy is playing and running with all of our rainbow bridge loved ones..I'm so glad I was there for her last breath..she looked peaceful.
> She'll be in my heart forever, and I was blessed to have her in my life..She taught me so much.
> I'll be on this forum forever...all of you have really helped me through this difficult time. Candy's body is gone ,but her spirit will live within me forever.
> love candy's mom Nancy


Nancy,
I loved getting to know Candy and I miss her too. I'm glad her passing was peaceful, but am sorry this day came. Share her with us some more if you want to. We didn't get to know Candy very long, but I know she was special.:smooch:
Teresa


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Nancy,
I'm so very sorry for your loss and sorry you had to make that hard, painful decision. I'm glad you and Candy had so many wonderful, happy years together. You are both in my prayers tonight. Have a safe journey Candy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Sweet Girl:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Nancy, I am so very sorry for the decision you had to make and what you had to do today. I know that Candy had a good journey to the Bridge where she is with all our dear dogs...waiting for each of us...playing and running free. You are blessed to have had such a long time with your girl, although there is never enough time.....they are ao special.
I am so sorry and I hope that soon the emptiness that you are feeling is replaced with all the good memories that you have of your girl...... xxoo


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.
Never an easy decision whether they are young or old!.
Run free,Pretty Girl!.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nancy*

:--heart:Nancy

Candy would thank you-she is pain free and playing with Gizmo and Munchkin and Mimi at the Rainbow Bridge.

We are all here for you.:--heart:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nancy it must have been so hard for you but as you say she is now playing at the bridge with our other Goldens and i think its so nice to be with them when they go to the bridge.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Candy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and your sweet girl Candy as she makes her journey to the Rainbow Bridge. I hope you can cherish the wonderful years you were both blessed with. Sorry you are losing your special companion.Thinking of you at this very sad time. RIP dear Candy


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry that the day came for you to release her, Nancy, but she's definately swimming with my boy Duke. Side by Side.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure the hole in your heart is huge today....but what a testament of love having 16 years with your lovely girl.
Sending warm hugs to you...


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I have a huge hole in my heart today..It feels really weird, the emptiness in my house.I'm imagining her here following me everywhere, but being healthy and running around like the old days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

cangolden said:


> Yes, I have a huge hole in my heart today..It feels really weird, the emptiness in my house.I'm imagining her here following me everywhere, but being healthy and running around like the old days.


You are in my thoughts and prayers. I always miss mine too, but I've never had the pleasure of having one so long. The loss must be even larger and harder to bear since you shared such a huge chunk of your life together.

I hope Candy is running and swimming pain free and joyfully. She looked like she did everything with gusto.


----------



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

So sorry for the loss...what a long and wonderful life though! Thinking of your pretty 16 year old girl.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

cangolden said:


> Yes, I have a huge hole in my heart today..It feels really weird, the emptiness in my house.I'm imagining her here following me everywhere, but being healthy and running around like the old days.


I'm so sorry for your loss, the emptiness in our lives when they've gone is so hard. I hope you'll stick around and share stories/pictures when you feel you can.

Kind thoughts and best wishes to you...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Godspeed beautiful Candy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sad to see this, especially since we were just celebrating her birthday. Godspeed to sweet Candy and lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The time with our babies is never long enough.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can*

Can

So many of us are sharing your pain and your loss of Candy.

Yes, think of her in no pain and whole again, running and playing at the Rainbow Bridge with my Gizmo and Munchkin,.

You are in good company here-so many of us share in your grief.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Candy, what a good girl to teach your Mama the greatest lesson of love. Prayers to you both.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Waggily Tail said:


> Candy, what a good girl to teach your Mama the greatest lesson of love. Prayers to you both.


 
Yes, your so right about this,Thank You.. I would like to say I received Candy's ashes and am glad she's still with me. I do know her spirit will live in my heart forever. The fog has some what lifted, it's just quiet and kinda empty around here, I do have Skecher my persian who is very precious to me.
I'll post some stories of Candy in the near future, she really was full of surprises.

Nancy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Candy*

RIP Sweet Candy: What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cangolden*

Cangolden

How are you doing. Thinking of you and Candy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nancy, I'm very sorry that your beautiful Candy had to join our pack of heavenly angels. I think it gets harder the older they are, as we fall more and more in love with them the longer they're with us. Candy will have found my Cody, keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, and been welcomed with loads of treats. Wishing you a peaceful heart as you learn to live with missing her.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear sweet Candy. She will be with you in spirit and in your heart forever.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw a picture of Candy and Skecher you posted and wondered what breed he is. He is beautiful and so was Candy.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I saw a picture of Candy and Skecher you posted and wondered what breed he is. He is beautiful and so was Candy.


Skecher is a persian I adopted 04/09 to keep Candy company,but they just ignored each other.. She is 6yrs young and I know she misses Candy also.
I'm grieving really bad right now..I imagine Candy turning the corner everywhere I go..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

cangolden said:


> I'm grieving really bad right now..I imagine Candy turning the corner everywhere I go..


Oh I am so sorry - cyber hugs coming your way ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cangolden*

CanGolden

I feel so very sorry for you and I can relate completely.

I know what it's like to lose the dogs you love. It takes time to heal.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Can gold, i too am sorry, for the loss of your girl, thankyou for posting on spencer, GEE, it really is so hard, i hope you find comfort, and peace, she was lovely.


----------

